# CPC-A Looking for employment in Orange County,CA



## brnhazel@hotmail.com

I am a recent graduate of Concorde Career College with a diploma in Insurance Coding & Billing Specialist. I got my CPC-A in Feb 2011 and trying my hardest to find a job in Medical Billing/Coding but getting the same story from physicians and HR managers they want more experience. I even have applied to the five companies in my local area to do Project Xtern and not getting anything beneficial in that area either. The federal and state government paid for my training and I know they didn't do so to have me stay on unemployment. I have even just applied for a File Clerk position and can't get that. I maintained a 4.0 GPA throughout my schooling and passed my CPC-A exam the first time with a 86%. But the physicians and HR don't seem concerned about that. They want hands on experience. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!! 
                                                     Thanks, 
                                                         Brian Hazel CPC-A 
Cover Letter
Brian K. Hazel, CPC-A, AA, AS
12602 Lampson Ave.
Garden Grove, CA 92840
(714)478-1671
brnhazel@hotmail.com
March 17, 2011

Attention: HR. Manager or Physician

Re: Medical Biller/Coder

Dear Sir or Madam:

I am contacting you regarding employment opportunities for the Medical Biller/Coder. I am a current Certified Professional Coderâ€“Apprentice .My skills include (but are not limited to) Medical Coding, Medical Billing, EOB's, Data Entry, Insurance Verification, Claims Processing, Collections, Auditing of Claims, A/R & A/P. I have also completed advanced medical coding classes. Managed office operations included billing/collections, A/R and handled customer complaints for product(s) acquisition for Internet based company for 7 years.  
I personally completed all of my Insurance Coding & Billing Specialist courses at Concorde Career College with a  4.0 GPA. My current certificates include all of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services Certificates, Insurance Coding & Billing Specialist Certificate, Medisoft, College Keyboarding 40 WPM, Microsoft Excel, Word, and PowerPoint. I also have two Associate Degrees from Santa Ana College. 
Although my enclosed resume and reference letter clearly presents my qualifications, I would appreciate having the opportunity of discussing with you, in person, how my skills and abilities can best assist your company.  I look forward to hearing from you to schedule a mutually convenient appointment. I am very enthusiastic about the possibility of working at your facility. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.
Sincerely,

Brian K. Hazel

Brian K. Hazel, CPC-A, AA, AS
12602 Lampson Avenue
Garden Grove, CA. 92840
Home: (714)740-0714/ Cell: (714)478-1671
brnhazel@hotmail.com

Objective: To obtain a rewarding position as a Medical Biller/Coder and/or Medical Administrative Assistant where I can utilize my medical skills and related experience to provide for the success of the company. My salary requirement would be negotiable with you considering my qualifications.

Qualifications 
Physician's insurance coding; CPT-4, ICD-9-CM, HCPCS, ancillary care coding, medical office billing, medical records analysis, classify diagnoses and procedures, claims resolution, accounts payable, accounts receivable, medical terminology, anatomy, physiology, medical software applications and entry level hospital billing. Experience with Office Ally and Medisoft. 
Certificates
•	Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice: AAPC Member #01175055
•	Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services
•	Medisoft, Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, College Keyboarding  40 WPM
Education
Concorde Career College:  	Insurance Coding & Billing Specialist Diploma Garden Grove, CA Feb 2011Honors
Santa Ana College: AS Degree in Business Administration/AA Degree in Economics Santa Ana, CA May 1993 Honors  and Departmental Honors

Externship eValidateit (160 hours completed)                     Anaheim, CA Jan 2011-Feb 2011
Insurance verification for patients/physicians, EOBs, Data entry of patient information into EMR/EHR, Processed claims for billing purposes, ICD-9-CM and CPT coding for claims submission, Usage of Office Ally, Maintained Medical Records, Insurance Contracts between Third-party payers and providers, Physician documentation transcription, and Audited claims for procedural coding errors.

Employment Experience
US Remodelers, Inc.    In-Store Promoter/Marketing            Garden Grove, CA Sept 2009-Jan 2010
Presented products to potential customers in Home Depot for assessed customer needs, Scheduled appointments

AGR Group, Inc.	Customer Service Rep/Telemarketing    Garden Grove, CA Mar 2009 - Aug 2009
Marketed energy option programs to commercial customers from various suppliers, Generated sales through computerized database entry program for tracking purposes

 Verengo  Appointment Setter/Telemarketing         	Orange, CA 	Dec 2008 - Mar 2009
Interviewed home owners by telephone to establish need of solar energy systems, Data entry, Scheduled appointments based on sales team and home owners availability. 

Brian Hazel Marketing/Distribution Business Owner Retail Sales   Cape Coral, FL  Jan 2000 -Dec 2007
Managed office operations. Handled A/R and billing/collections of outstanding accounts. Handled complaints of customers for product(s) acquistion from affiliate companies. Electronically signed contracts for affiliate partnerships to major Fortune 500 companies to resell their products. Supervised and trained sales/marketing personnel. Created internet sales based company to resell products from various suppliers. Developed company website using HTML and JavaScript and implemented affiliate programs into company website. 


Volunteer
	Orange County Registrar of Voters					Garden Grove, CA
	Poll Worker/Clerk							November 2010
Clarified process for inputting votes into electronic ballot machine. Processed paperwork for mail-in voters.  Assembled electronic ballot machines. Posted necessary signage for polling place. Maintained records of all voters that were processed as provisional voters.				

Heritage Family Fellowship						Anaheim, CA
	Media Department Supervisor						June 2009-Present
Operate computers for media transmission to reader boards/monitors. Input new weekly and monthly announcements in Song Show Plus and Microsoft PowerPoint. Media displayed includes Song Show Plus presentations, DVD presentations, and other media as needed. 


Affiliations
              American Academy of Professional Coders
              Member #01175055 Certified Professional Coder- Apprentice


----------



## twizzle

*Resume*

Your resume is quite long-winded and may turn prospective employers off for that very reason. If they get a lot of applicants for one position their HR department will soon get bored when they encounter a very long resume and it will simply get sent to the trash. I would suggest a brief covering letter accompanying a one page very concise resume.
 Keep them interested right from the start by being brief and to the point. My resume is one page and will stay that way. Just fine-tuned from time-to-time.
Good luck in your search. I was in a similar position 2 years ago and became very frustrated.
Don't give up.


----------

